# Theraband cutting



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Hey everyone,!
I was just wondering, Do any of you guys know how to cut strips of theraband ( gold ) Pretty even without a gridboard? I just have a ruler and a rotary cutter to work with as its gonna be awhile til i get my gridboard back. Any idea's ?

Thanks all,

SMS


----------



## treefork

Use a straight edge to guide cutter on a self healing mat so as not to dull blade. Measure each end of latex and cut.


----------



## Hrawk

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Hey everyone,!
> I was just wondering, Do any of you guys know how to cut strips of theraband ( gold ) Pretty even without a gridboard? I just have a ruler and a rotary cutter to work with as its gonna be awhile til i get my gridboard back. Any idea's ?
> 
> Thanks all,
> 
> SMS


I have a Roto-Trim I can use, but 99% of the time, all I end up using is a ruler and rotary cutter.

Cut your rubber from the roll at band length. Use a soft pen to mark divisions on each side, use the ruler to guide the cutter and go for it. I find a clean sheet of MDF makes a pretty ok cutting surface if you don't have a self healing mat available.


----------



## halbart

Hrawk said:


> SuperMonkeySlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,!
> I was just wondering, Do any of you guys know how to cut strips of theraband ( gold ) Pretty even without a gridboard? I just have a ruler and a rotary cutter to work with as its gonna be awhile til i get my gridboard back. Any idea's ?
> Thanks all,
> SMS
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Roto-Trim I can use, but 99% of the time, all I end up using is a ruler and rotary cutter.
> 
> Cut your rubber from the roll at band length. Use a soft pen to mark divisions on each side, use the ruler to guide the cutter and go for it. I find a clean sheet of MDF makes a pretty ok cutting surface if you don't have a self healing mat available.
Click to expand...

Same here for the method but I use cheap kitchen cutting boards which are self-healing. They are flexible, being only about three mm, and are usually sold three in a pack. Last for ages.


----------



## Hrawk

halbart said:


> Same here for the method but I use cheap kitchen cutting boards which are self-healing. They are flexible, being only about three mm, and are usually sold three in a pack. Last for ages.


True story bro.

The most important aspect of the cutting surface, is to have something firm enough to provide a good sheering action from your cutter, yes be soft enough as to not cause damage or premature dulling of the blade.


----------



## Black_Blade

I have just cut my first set of bands and have a rotary cutter and self healing mat. Cut the rubber to length and then marked off each edge to have tapered bands. Problem I'm running into is that the rubber starts to scrunch and move when the cutter is halfway through the cut resulting in a messed up band for its all crooked in last few inches. I have pressed the metal ruler down as hard as I can but it seems the side opposite the ruler is the problem for it has nothing to hold it secure so it scrunches and throws the cut off. Wonder if its because my cutter wheels is not large enough. Its a 28mm diameter..


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

Black_Blade said:


> I have just cut my first set of bands and have a rotary cutter and self healing mat. Cut the rubber to length and then marked off each edge to have tapered bands. Problem I'm running into is that the rubber starts to scrunch and move when the cutter is halfway through the cut resulting in a messed up band for its all crooked in last few inches. I have pressed the metal ruler down as hard as I can but it seems the side opposite the ruler is the problem for it has nothing to hold it secure so it scrunches and throws the cut off. Wonder if its because my cutter wheels is not large enough. Its a 28mm diameter..


 Thats kinda weird..... I was about to post that SAME exact thing on a new thread but you saved me the time lol..

I have been cutting theraband easy for months now, But i am now having the same problem as the guy above me.


----------



## Btoon84

Check my band jigs out? or go to the craft store and try and find some quilting cutting templates with straight lines as a guide.


----------



## Black_Blade

Btoon84 said:


> Check my band jigs out? or go to the craft store and try and find some quilting cutting templates with straight lines as a guide.


Can you put up a link to your jig..on my phone and its a nightmare trying to search properly with it, sorry.


----------



## Imperial

Black_Blade said:


> Btoon84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check my band jigs out? or go to the craft store and try and find some quilting cutting templates with straight lines as a guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put up a link to your jig..on my phone and its a nightmare trying to search properly with it, sorry.
Click to expand...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25342-new-band-cutting-jigs/?p=321820


----------



## yeeharr

If the rubber starts to bunch up as you're cutting then your cutting wheel isn't sharp enough.


----------

